# Looking for a Fender pot



## Gizmo (Aug 7, 2008)

The mid pot on my Blues Junior is open circuit (track is cracked). 

Can't find one anywhere that will fit.

It looks like this:









Anyone know how to get Fender components???

Thanks


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

I've got one...


----------



## Gizmo (Aug 7, 2008)

Great Richard, thanks...when are you in the "Rideau Street office" ?




nonreverb said:


> I've got one...


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

I am today thru Wednesday if you want to drop by...

Cheers!


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Ooops...could we reschedule that for tomorrow or Wednesday? Forgot it at home today...




nonreverb said:


> I am today thru Wednesday if you want to drop by...
> 
> Cheers!


----------



## Gizmo (Aug 7, 2008)

Thanks....its a 25k lin. Stick it in your pocket ;-) and I'll be in to see ya!



nonreverb said:


> I am today thru Wednesday if you want to drop by...
> 
> Cheers!


----------



## Gizmo (Aug 7, 2008)

Thanks Richard, that's what I call a real deal ;-)

Hope the 6L6s work out for you in the DR!

Ken


Gizmo said:


> Thanks....its a 25k lin. Stick it in your pocket ;-) and I'll be in to see ya!


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Gizmo said:


> Thanks Richard, that's what I call a real deal ;-)
> 
> Hope the 6L6s work out for you in the DR!
> 
> Ken


No problem Ken. Glad I could help out


----------

